# Syrian Hamster Food



## frnky (May 31, 2016)

Hi, I've had a Syrian Hamster for a while now and I have been feeding him petsathome muesli (which is what they gave me for him to eat) but he always leaves some of it, the same small yellow flakes every time, but I didn't think anything of it but then the other day my mum got some rabbits and the woman in petsathome told her not to feed them muesli type foods because they are might leave the parts they don't like and then they wont get all of the nutrients they need to be healthy and I was just wondering if this is the same for hamsters? I'm worrying that he might not be getting all the stuff he needs in him diet. Will he be okay leaving some of his food or should I switch him over to different food? (I'll probably do to petsathome hamster pellets) 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

its the same for all animals. a complete pellet food is better because they cannot pick and choose.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Not for rats it isn't! And when I kept hamsters they were fed Harry hamster.


----------

